# Training treats and rawhide chews



## Manhattan Guy (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi all, Getting ready for this guy and thinking about what I need to get. Lots of information here on dog food and treat brands - very helpful and educational! What I'd like to know (and I was unable to find a thread about it) is at what age can you start giving a just-in-your-home puppy rawhide sticks to chew on? And are tiny sized training treats ok at age 9 weeks? Appreciate your advise.


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi Sam and Atticus! Welcome to the forum. I bet you're so excited to bring him home!

I can't help with rawhide sticks because Toby doesn't like them. But, I do know that you can begin using training treats immediately. In fact, a dog trainer I spoke with before we got Toby told me to start as soon as he gets home for potty training and basic commands. I give Toby freeze dried liver treats (he still only gets 1-3 a day though). That's about all he gets other than his dog food (Solid Gold).


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Treats are great for potty training. We bought soft treats that we could cut or break into tiny, really small, pieces because they go potty so much.

I've heard scary stories about rawhide so we don't use them. Another option is Flossies, they're made by Merrick and don't smell. It's a beef tendon that's twisted and my dogs go completely crazy for them. Lots of chew toys are a must so Atticus doesn't chew on your stuff! Here are a few of my favorites sites for dog supplies:

www.petedge.com
www.kingwholesale.com
www.petflys.com
www.amazon.com (Lots of Petstages toys to choose from.)
www.dog.com

Lots of other sites, I'm sure others will pass on their favorites to you.


----------



## Manhattan Guy (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks Ann - I've been reading about Flossies and Merrick seems to have a good reputation on here. Sam


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

we used the little raw hide sticks when out boys were puppies but have since streered clear from rawhide as if chewed in large pieces could cause an obstruction. The flossies and bully stick digest. But, because they digest they have calories which means if you give them too many they will not eat and become a finicky eater. So it is good to have non digestable chew toys around! my favorite is Nylabone super Tuff for hard chewers.
http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...aps&hvadid=35416059011&ref=pd_sl_31tk3v6dey_b


----------



## Manhattan Guy (Jul 9, 2009)

Ann, I notice the Merrick Flossies are 6-8" long - that's almost his size!! No problem with that? How long do they last usually?


----------



## Duncan'sMom (Apr 5, 2009)

We don't use raw hide either, but Duncan loves bully sticks and cow tails (they are sometime called texas toothpicks - I don't love them as they leave bits around the house, but he was introduced at his "fur-cousin's" house and he loves them.) 

As for treats, from the beginning we used boiled chicken pieces the most, as he didn't love a lot of the training treats.


----------



## Manhattan Guy (Jul 9, 2009)

Great dialogue/advice here from everyone - love the richness of experience - thanks and keep it coming. Its a good thing I have the summer off to do all this research and internet shopping!!!!


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

Maybe I missed it, but you a teacher? My husband and I are both in education so we got Toby the last day of May, hoping to bond and train him all summer before we return to school. Is July really almost over??!!


----------



## Manhattan Guy (Jul 9, 2009)

Yes - I teach college. Unfortunately mother nature was not kind enough to time Atticus' home date early in my summer - He will probably only be with me before my teaching schedule resumes a week to a week and a half. But, I figure, that's where the ex pen and the UGODOG come in ...I'm up for the challenge. I livein an apartment in Manhattan, so its all necessary training anyway.


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

My husband is an adjunct professor at the University of St. Thomas here in Houston and we both work full time at an all-boys Catholic college preparatory high school. He will start back at the university about the same time you do, but I'll have a couple more weeks. I'm sure AF will adjust to his Ugodog and expen in no time! Are your breeders already working with him on that?


----------



## Manhattan Guy (Jul 9, 2009)

They will have him paper trained, along with his two siblings, and they do keep the little ones in an ex pen in their living room - hopefuilly the transition will be a smooth one.


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm sure he'll do fine. Keep us updated with pics and news of him!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

You can cut the Flossies in half with kitchen shears, they don't leave any bits around and they don't smell if you buy the Merrick brand. You might try to find them locally just to see if he likes them. We did that but now buy them in bulk online to get a better price due to the cost. 

Boiled chicken is a wonderful treat and we use it when I have it available. When I cook chicken I'll boil one or two pieces for the dogs and freeze it. They go completely nuts for it, we call it "puppy crack"! LOL

We have some forum members in NYC, Lina is one and I know there are others.


----------



## Manhattan Guy (Jul 9, 2009)

I like the idea of the "puppy crac"- good advice Thanks


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I would definitely steer clear of rawhide chews. Here's an article explaining the dangers of rawhide.

Instead of rawhide, we buy Moo brand free-range Bully Jr.'s for Tori. I like this brand because they don't stink like so many others do (Red Barn brand is the worst uke. Freerangedogchews.com has quite a selection of types/sizes. We used the braided wreath and figure 8s when she was teething as a pup. Here's a link to their Bully Jr. items.

As for training treats, we use all sorts of things; homemade jerky (chicken, beef, turkey), raw baby carrots, string cheese, scrambled egg, turkey bacon, leftover steamed broccoli, small pinches of raw hamburger, etc. Just make sure to they are very small bits. For example, I cut a raw baby carrot into fourths lengthwise then crosswise into 1/8" pieces.


----------



## Thumbelleina (Apr 2, 2009)

I use compressed rawhide only. It's suppose to be better for their stomaches.


----------



## linlamb (Jan 13, 2007)

Merrick's Flossies are very good, and I've never seen a Hav who didn't love them. Also, for small training treats. Solid Gold makes some that all of mine love. They're little squares and soft enough to break into the size you need. There are different flavors (mine love chicken). The other things all the Havs I know love are cow ears (NOT pig). Of course, some are almost as large as a small puppy! They last a long time. I just bought a casesof 50 at the Houston show. Also at the same show, one of our club members recommended the deer antlers they were seliing there (about 5 or 6 inches long), so we're trying them. All of our Musketeers love them. I understand they will last up to a year.
Like formerly mentioned, I , too, boil chicken for them and cut it up in small pieces for them, and they go crazy over it. In fact, when one of our dogs was showing, that's what her handler brought in the ring to get her to stack, look up, etc..


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Can't believe I forgot about deer antlers! My guys LOVE them and they're great when teething.


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

Linda,
What's the name of the treat the Solid Gold booth was giving out at the show? Toby had one and really liked it, and he's pretty picky about treats. So far the only treat he really likes is freeze dried liver, but I'd like to try the Solid Gold since that's the food he eats. 

I've read several posts where people boil chicken then freeze it or freeze small balls of raw hamburger meat. Do y'all just feed the treats to the dogs frozen, or let them thaw out first?


----------



## linlamb (Jan 13, 2007)

I didn't get any of the samples, but they were probably the Solid Gold jerky treats. Those are the ones my dogs love, and they're great for puppies because they're soft. I know they come in chicken, beef, and lamb ...not sure if they have other flavors. When we did obedience training with Cappy, that's what we used, adn they did great.
As far as the boiled chicken, I cut it up in small pieces and put it in a container in the refrigerator. I will last a week. With 4 Havs and one frequent visiting one, the chicken never makes it to the freezer! I usually add a little to their kibble, also, but they still love it just plain as a treat.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Manhattan Guy said:


> Ann, I notice the Merrick Flossies are 6-8" long - that's almost his size!! No problem with that? How long do they last usually?


When Dexter was a puppy the Tendons (bought as Petsmart) lasted forever it seemed, I threw them away when the tendons were small. Don't worry about the tendons being too big, pups love them!

Now, if I let Dexter have one, (he is 9 months old), it is gone in a few days! No wonder, he did not have an appetite.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Mine now finish a Flossie in less than an hour. That's what happens when you have 2, they don't want the other to get what they have so they finish it.

If I have chicken in the freezer I thaw it out first but it's in such small bits that it thaws very quickly.


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo (Jul 16, 2009)

Manhattan Guy,

I gave Babaloo a Raw Hide Stick when he was about 12 weeks. I was holding it and he chewed on it. I was quite nervous about it at first but I used it for his teething that was driving me insane. I didn't use it for rewards or for training. 

I use it now when I am brushing his hair(6 months). It seems to distract him.

By the way Manhattan Guy. Babaloo is a Queens Guy.


----------



## Manhattan Guy (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey Amelia and Babaloo - hi neighbors and thanks for the tips! Sam


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

AmeliasBabaloo said:


> Manhattan Guy,
> 
> I gave Babaloo a Raw Hide Stick when he was about 12 weeks. I was holding it and he chewed on it. I was quite nervous about it at first but I used it for his teething that was driving me insane. I didn't use it for rewards or for training.
> 
> ...


This reminds me.....I hold Dexter's bones a lot just so Dexter can settle down or I just want to hold him.

Oh! The "Little Jacks"....is that the name of those snacks? I still give them to Dexter, but when he was a puppy, I would break the "Little Jacks" and make several treats out of them.


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

I am doing a double-take at the comments that the Flossies don't smell. I got Merrick Flossies this week for Mojo, wondering if they truly were safe but seeing them recommended on this forum and a Yorkie forum...they are horribly stinky!!! They smell like the worst dead thing any of my dogs have ever rolled in, although not as strong. If I even touch one with two fingertips I have to wash my hands to get the stink off. Mojo thinks they are heavenly, of course.

I am wondering about the risk of salmonella, which my vet warns any of the animal product chews can develop in a hurry once they are wet and soft.

So far I only allow Mojo to chew on the Flossie for short intervals, closely supervised, and I refrigerate the Flossie (in a heavy ziploc bag) inbetween uses.

I tried microwaving it for sterilization, but that didn't work because the tendons started to crack and sizzle, and the microwave smelled like putrefaction afterward.


----------



## Manhattan Guy (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses. I think I'm going to stick with non-edible chews like nylabone and go with a high quality training treat, raw carrot bits and cooked chicken bits. I'll let you all know how it goes....home due date is in about 2 weeks for this little guy.:whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Mojo's Mom said:


> I am doing a double-take at the comments that the Flossies don't smell. I got Merrick Flossies this week for Mojo, wondering if they truly were safe but seeing them recommended on this forum and a Yorkie forum...they are horribly stinky!!! They smell like the worst dead thing any of my dogs have ever rolled in, although not as strong. If I even touch one with two fingertips I have to wash my hands to get the stink off. Mojo thinks they are heavenly, of course.
> 
> I am wondering about the risk of salmonella, which my vet warns any of the animal product chews can develop in a hurry once they are wet and soft.
> 
> ...


I'm w/you regarding the smelliness. Merrick is less smelly than Red Barn but, they do still have a "distinctive" odor. Try the Moo Brand Odor-free ones, they are much, much better.


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

"they are much, much better".....but do the dogs think so?

I would love to stick to nylabones for chewing, but Mojo hates them. He hates every non-animal product chew, and I've tried many, many of them. I honestly don't know of anything available that I haven't tried.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Mojo's Mom said:


> "they are much, much better".....but do the dogs think so?
> 
> I would love to stick to nylabones for chewing, but Mojo hates them. He hates every non-animal product chew, and I've tried many, many of them. I honestly don't know of anything available that I haven't tried.


Tori isn't a major chewer but, she spends time on most days chewing for a little while on them. She will pretty much chew on any of the flossies/bullies I give her. She doesn't seem to have much of a preference for any particular brand. _I'M_ the one w/the preference  She won't touch her nylabone nor any of her other chew-type toys, though.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Deer antlers are really great to chew on, especially when puppy is teething. Both of my guys love them.


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

Sam,
How excited are you???? Less than 2 weeks??? I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

BTW.....just saw his new pics and he is adorable!


----------



## Manhattan Guy (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks Patti. My apartment looks like the storage area of a pet store! But its all good stuff. The breeder told me he is not as big as he looks - his hair makes him look chubbier as the coat is getting quite curly. He got a bath and she said he was really the size of a "peanut!" Cracked me up. I'm looking forward to having him home.


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo (Jul 16, 2009)

He's adorable. Love his coloring.

Vicki and Babaloo


----------

